# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Iznajar dobla su capacidad de tratamiento de agua

## ben-amar

Diario Córdoba. Edición Digital
La zona sur de la provincia doblará su capacidad de tratamiento de agua potable - Provincia - www.diariocordoba.com
Provincia


Portada > Provincia
La zona sur de la provincia doblará su capacidad de tratamiento de agua potable

04/06/2010  
Iznájar La estación de tratamiento de agua potable contará dentro de cinco meses con unos equipos nuevos que le permitirán doblar la capacidad de agua potable en el sur de la provincia, por lo que se pasará de los 51.840 metros cúbicos de agua tratada al día a 103.680. Las obras supondrán una inversión de 370.000 euros.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.infoambiental.es/actualid...e-agua-potable
La zona sur de la provincia de Córdoba doblará su capacidad de tratamiento de agua potable
La ETAP de Iznájar contará dentro de cinco meses con nuevos equipos que le permitirán pasar de los 51.840 m³/día de agua tratada a los 103.680 m³/día.

La Estación de Tratamiento de Agua Potable (ETAP) de Iznájar (Córdoba) mejorará su sistema de desinfección y ampliará su capacidad para tratar el agua que recibe del embalse, con la que abastece actualmente a 235.000 personas de la zona sur de la provincia. Dentro de cinco meses está previsto que entren en funcionamiento estos nuevos equipos, que permitirán doblar la capacidad de tratamiento de agua, pasando de los 51.840 m³/día a los 103.680 m³/día.

La compañía Severn Trent Services-Apliclor, empresa especializada en el suministro de soluciones para tratamientos de aguas potables y residuales, será quien diseñe e instale los nuevos equipos, unas obras que supondrán una inversión de 370.000 euros, que correrán a cargo de la Diputación de Córdoba.

Las instalaciones de la ETAP utilizarán el dióxido de cloro en lugar del cloro tradicional y, por tanto, el agua tratada conseguirá unos niveles de desinfección mucho más altos. Según el director general de Severn Trent Services-Apliclor, Rick Bacon, el dióxido de cloro es un desinfectante alternativo al cloro tradicional que elimina mejor los olores del agua porque tiene una capacidad biocida mucho más importante.

El dióxido de cloro se generará in situ en la planta, ya que se trata de un producto que no se puede transportar ni almacenar. Además de equipar la planta de Iznájar con este sistema, la empresa también reformará la instalación de dosificación de cloro gas existente.

Dióxido de cloro

Aquadiox es el sistema que genera in situ el dióxido de cloro, un desinfectante que se forma a partir de clorito sódico (NaCIO2) y cloro gas (Cl2). Se trata de un gas soluble en agua, de color verde y con un olor parecido al cloro. Se utiliza principalmente para la desinfección de aguas, oxidación de metales y eliminación de turbidez, olores, sabores y algunos pesticidas existentes en aguas potables.

Además de desinfectar mejor, este nuevo sistema también ayuda a minimizar la formación de organoclorados, entre ellos los Trihalometanos (THM), que son compuestos químicos volátiles que se generan durante el proceso de tratamiento del agua, a causa de la reacción que se produce entre la materia orgánica y el cloro utilizado para desinfectar.

Los Trihalometanos son considerados peligrosos para la salud y el medio ambiente, razón por la que la normativa comunitaria vigente establece que no se deben superar los 100 microgramos de THM por litro de agua.

----------


## ben-amar

http://81.24.163.42/?opcionSelec=37

ESTACIONES DE TRATAMIENTO DE AGUA POTABLE

Zona Sur

ETAP DE IZNAJAR.

Capacidad de tratamiento          51840 m³/día
Población que abastece             235.550 Hbat.
Procedencia del Agua Bruta        Embalse de Iznajar

Elementos:            

Arqueta de llegada
Decantación.- Dos decantadores dinámicos.
Filtración.- Seis filtros abiertos.
Edificio de explotación.-Sistema de dosificación, sistema de telecontrol.
Laboratorio
Nave Taller
Deposito de Cabecera de 44.000 y 15.000 m³.



Tratamiento:

Aeración.
Absorción carbono activo.
Desinfección.
Oxidación.
Coagulación
Floculación
Decantación.
Filtración




MANANTIAL DE LA HOZ.-

    El agua una vez clorada se impulsa mediante bombas centrífugas hasta un depósito de 17.000 m³.



MANANTIAL DE FUENTE ALHAMA.-

    El Agua bruta captada en el manantial de Fuente Alhama es impulsada mediante dos bombas centrífugas  hasta dos depósitos de 7.500 m³..

----------

